
RISC-V CPU is not vulnerable to Meltdown and Spectre - merqurio
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/risc-v-not-vulnerable-meltdown-spectre-cpu-bugs,36231.html
======
rbanffy
Which RISC-V implementations uses speculative execution?

